

Ask HN: Build apps from android device - apolymath

Are there any android apps out there that allow you to create, deploy, &amp; install simple apps onto the android device it was created on?
======
benologist
You might be able to use one of the cloud ides for this stuff -
[http://c9.io](http://c9.io) [http://nitrous.io](http://nitrous.io) etc

------
shams93
aide is pretty sweet it also has interactive development training so its also
a great way to learn to write android apps

